# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) حصري :  موضوع جديد تحميل رومات رسمية لجميع اجهزة سوني2016

## البوب شريف

برنامج XperiaFirm لتحميل الرومات الرسمية لأجهزة سوني  نقوم بتشغيل
 برنامج XperiaFirm وننتظر قليلا وستظهر لنا الواجهة التالية.        
قم بأختيار جهازك على سبيل المثال سأختار أكسبيريا زد 3 بلس. 
      نقوم بأختيار موديل الجهاز كما في الصورة.              ستظهر لنا عدة رومات كما في الصورة        
ملاحظة: الرومات العربية تكون متمثلة برمز MENA كما في الصورة.        
نقوم بأختيار الروم الذي نريد تحميله ونضغط على رقم الانشاء كما في الصورة.         و  
نضغط تحميل كما في الصورة.  
    وسيدأ تحميل الروم       بعد تحميل الروم يمكنك تنصيبه من برنامج FlashTool    *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## البوب شريف

_        
طريقة تركيب الروم من هنا   
شرح تثبيت أي سوفت وير لأجهزه سوني باستخدام برنامج Flashtool      
كثير منا يشعر ببطئ في هاتفه ويريد ان يعالج  هذا البطئ وعندما يقوم بسؤال   الخبراء كثير منهم ينصح باعادة تنزيل سوفت  وير لكن النقطة هنا هي كيف   يمكننا تنزيل سوفت وير لهواتف سوني؟ 
هواتف سوني تعتمد علي 3 أنواع من تثبيت السوفت وير 
    التحديث الهوائي وذلك عند اصدار تحديث جديد للهاتف OTA.
    التحديث عبر الكمبيوتر باستخدام سوني PC رفيق.
    التحديث عبر الكمبيوتر باستخدام Flashtool. 
سوف نتطرق الي مزايا وعيوب كل طريقة 
أولا: التحديث الهوائي 
    الميزة: لا يحتاج كمبيوتر ولا اي برامج ولا خبرة في تثبيت السوفت فقط يقوم بالتحميل ويثبت نفسه اوتوماتيكيا.
    العيب: لا يأتي لكل البلاد في نفس الوقت ويتطلب اتصال انترنت جيد وياخذ وقت طويل حسب سرعة الانترنت وحجم التحديث القادم. 
ثانيا: التحديث عبر سوني PC رفيق 
    الميزة: يعد مثل التحديث الهوائي إضافة إلي مقدرته علي احياء الهاتف اذا كان في وضع الموت اي لا يقلع.
    العيب: يحتاج جهاز كمبيوتر وإنترنت مستقر. 
ثالثا: التحديث عبر Flashtool 
    الميزة: تحديث بدون اتصال إنترنت فانت تقوم بتحميل ملف السوفت وير مرة واحدة وتقوم بتثبيته في أي وقت.
    الميزة: لا يتطلب اي خبرات سابقة من المستخدم حيث أن البرنامج عبارة عن 3 خطوات لتثبيت السوفت وير. 
الان مع خطوات التحديث باستخدام Flashtool         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
ولا: قم بتنصيب البرنامج علي حاسبك الشخصي وقم باختيار الهاتف الخاص بك   لتثبيت التعريفات الخاصة به. سوف تجد ملف باسم Flashtool في محرك الأقراص C   قم بالدخول إليه وقم  بتثبيت التعريفات الخاصة بهاتفك الذكي سوني من خلال   الدخول إلي مجلد  السائقين وتنصيب Flashtool السائقين.   
ملحوظة هامة لتثبيت Flashtool السائقين على ويندوز 8 أو 8.1 
    اذهب الى اعدادات الكمبيوتر ثم إلى عامة عند بدء التشغيل المتقدم اضغط على إعادة تشغيل الآن.
    بعد ذلك اضغط على استكشاف الأخطاء وإصلاحها ثم خيارات متقدمة بعدها اختار إعدادات بدء التشغيل واضغط إعادة التشغيل.
    بعد إعادة تشغيل الجهاز اضغط على زر F7 في لوحة المفاتيح عند ظهور   الصورة التالية لتقوم بالتشغيل في وضع تعطيل سائق التوقيع إنفاذ.
        افتح ملف Flashtool السائقين واضغط تثبيت برامج التشغيل على أي حال عندما تظهر لك وسيتم تثبيت التعريفات بنجاح. 
    ثانيا: بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من التحضير للتثبيت نقوم بنسخ ملف  السوفت   وير المراد تثبيته علي الهاتف ويكون بصيغة FTF ونضعه في هذا المسار  C:   Flashtoolfirmwares 
    خطوات تثبيت السوفت وير
    نقوم بفتح برنامج Flashtool ونقوم بالضغط على علامة الصاعقة من الاعلى
    وضع نقوم باختيار فلاش ونقوم باختيار ملف السوفت حسب ما تم نسخه في مسار C: Flashtoolfirmwares    
بعد ذلك نضغط فلاش عندها يطلب منك البرنامج توصيل الهاتف بالكمبيوتر في وضع وضع الفلاش     
؟ كيف يمكننا توصيل الهاتف في وضع الفلاش مود معظم الاجهزة تكون كالتالي: 
     قم باغلاق الهاتف تماما.
     قم بنزع كابل ال USB.
     قم بالضغط علي زر خفض الصوت مع الاستمرار.
     قم بتوصيل كابل ال USB دون ترك زر خفض الصوت. 
 عندما تضيء لمبة الاشعار باللون الاخضر فهذا يعني ان الهاتف بالفعل في وضع   ال وضع الفلاش وسوف  يبدأ الهاتف في استقبال السوفت وير من البرنامج بعد   الانتهاء سوف يطلب منك  البرنامج اعادة تشغيل الهاتف وبهذا يكون انتهي   تثبيت السوفت وير الجديد  الخاص بهاتفك._

----------


## البوب شريف

_ 
أقدم  لكم طريقة تركيب الرومات الرسمية بصيغة FTF لجميع أجهزة SONY ™  XPERIA  الحديثة باستخدام برنامج FlashTool وهو غير رسمي من سوني حيث قام  بعمله أحد  المطورين يدعى Androxyde ويدعم هذا البرنامج جميع أجهزة سوني  التي تعمل  بنظام اندرويد وحتى الجديدة منها حيث يقوم المطور كل فترة  باصدار نسخ احدث منه لدعم الاجهزة الحديثة، وسأقوم بشرح طريقة عمل هذا  البرنامج وتركيب الرومات الرسمية عن طريقه، تابعو مع هذا الشرح بدقة ،،،
شروط عامة قبل التركيب: 
    الموقع غير مسؤل بتاتا عن أي عطل يحصل لجهازك نتيجة أي خطأ في التركيب أنت فقط من يتحمل مسؤولية جهازك
    الطريقة تحتاج التركيب من خلال نظام ويندوز على الكمبيوتر
    استخدام السلك الأصلي
    تركيب روم رسمي غير موجه لبلدك عادة يلغي الضمان من الوكيل بدولتك
    البطارية فوق النصف كخطوة احتياطية
    عمل نسخة احتياطية لبياناتك إذا تتطلب الأمر عمل فورمات للجهاز
    هذا البرنامج يعمل فقط على أجهزة SONY XPERIA ™ التي تعمل بنظام اندرويد ولا يعمل على أي أنواع أخرى 
متطلبات العمل: 
    تنزيل وتثبيت أحدث اصدار من برنامج FlashTool على كمبيوترك مثل أي برنامج تماما كما بالصور:               
تثبيت تعريفات وضع الفلاش و FASTBOOT ستجدها في المسار المبين في الصور            
انتهى التثبيت بنجاح      
ملاحظة مهمة جدا: لمستخدمي ويندوز 8 و 8.1 ستواجه مشكلة في المصادقة على  التعريفات غير الموقعة لذلك قم باتباع الخطوات التالية قبل عملية الثبيت: 
 من سطح المكتب حرك الماوس باتجاه الساعة واختار إعدادات أو "الاعدادات"    
ثماختار تغيير إعدادات PC أي "تغيير إعدادات الكمبيوتر"    
 على ويندوز 8: من خيار عامة أو "عام" نضغط على زر Restar الآن أو "إعادة التشغيل"     
أما ويندوز 8.1: نضغط على التحديث والإنعاش أو "التحديث أو الاسترداد" نضغط  على استرداد أو "الاسترداد" ثم نضغط على إعادة تشغيل أو "إعاداة التشغيل"       
بعد إعادة التشغيل تظهر شاشة باللون الأزرق نضغط على استكشاف الأخطاء وإصلاحها أو "استكشاف أخطاء وإصلاحها"     
ومن ثم نضغط على خيارات متقدمة أو "خيارات متقدمة"      
نضغط على إعدادات بدء التشغيل أو "إعدادات بدء التشغيل"     
نضغط على إعادة تشغيل أو "إعاداة التشغيل"      
وبعد اعادة التشغيل تظهر شاشة زرقاء في عدة خيارات،، نضغط على زر F7 في الكيبورد       
بعدها سيعيد الكمبيوتر التشغيل تلقائيا،، ثم نصب تعاريف الإكسبريا 
 أثناء التنصيب ستظهر نافذة حمراء اضغط على
 تثبيت برنامج التشغيل هذا على أي حال أو "تثبيت برنامج التشغيل هذا على أية حال"      
بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت البرنامج والتعريفات قم بتنزيل ملف الروم الرسمي  بصيغة FTF المخصص لجهازك مع مراعاة رقم الطراز، يتوفر على بوكس الموقع جميع  الرومات الرسمية للأجهزة المدعومة (اختار القسم الخاص بجهازك من القائمة  الرئيسية للموقع وابحث عن مواضيع الرومات الرسمية) أما بالنسبة لباقي  الأجهزة الغير مدعومة بامكانك البحث عن روماتها بموقع المطورين الأجانب  XDA، ثم ضع ملف الروم في المسار الموضح بالصورة       
قم بفتح برنامج FlashTool وانتظر قليلا حتى تتم المزامنة مع سيرفر البرنامج      
اضغط علامة البرق كما بالصورة        
اختار وضع الفلاش  
اختار ملف الروم الذي تريده، بالنسبة لخيار البيانات في مربع امسح اذا تركت  الاشارة عليه سيتم عمل فرومات بالكامل لجهازك مع الذاكرة الداخلية فقط  (يستحسن ذلك في حالة ما رغبت باسقرار النظام) أما إذا أزلت الاشارة منه  فسيتم التركيب بدون فرمتة، ثم اختار فلاش وسيبدأ التفليش         
ستظهر لك هذه النافذة للمطالبة بتوصيل الجهاز بوضعية وضع الفلاش (اوقف  تشغيل الجهاز كليا ثم وصل سلك USB بالكمبيوتر أولا ثم اضغط باستمرار على زر  خفض الصوت ووصل السلك بجهازك وانتظر قليلا حتى يتعرف الكمبيوتر على جهازك  ثم افلت الزر      
بدأت  عملية تركيب الروم على جهازك الأن لا تقوم بفصل السلك او اطفاء  الكمبيوتر  اثناء هذه العملية حتى لا يتضرر جهازك فقط انتظر بعض الوقت حتى  ينتهى  التفليش    
انتهت العملية بنجاح، افصل السلك وشغل جهازك     
وهكذا انتهينا من الشرح شكراالمغربي للمحمول 2016   (منقول)   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _

----------


## mohamed73

**

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*موضوع منسق وجميل 
شكرا لك اخي** شريف* *+++*

----------


## alterawee2

thank you

----------


## القاطري

الف شكر وتحية تقدير على المجهود

----------

